# Will his tail grow back?



## smrobs

Yes, it will. It usually takes quite a bit of time though. Depending on the horse it may take months or years, also depending on how much you cut off.


----------



## smokeyblue910

Well, I cut a lot off he's getting kinda old so that's why I was wondering if it will grow back.


----------



## dragy

It will grow, you could try M-T-G (made by Shapely's). I was really skeptical about it at first, but I've used it and seems to work. Smells bad though. When I got my horse last year (in november) his tail was only about an inch longer than his tail bone, and now - a year later - his tail is right at his hocks. I really noticed a difference in the length when summer rolled around too.


----------



## Adenfire

smrobs said:


> Yes, it will. It usually takes quite a bit of time though. Depending on the horse it may take months or years, also depending on how much you cut off.


It does depend on the horse, I have a gelding who's tail i TRIMMED to his fetlocks about 4 YEARS ago and it's just now reached the ground again...mind you i won't be cutting it anytime soon

Then my 4 year old while body clipping his rear end decided to flip his GORGEOUS long white and red tail into my face, catching the clippers in the process... ended up with it shaved all the way to the tail bone on one side. It took a little over 2 months for it to not only get back to where it was but be LONGER. And it was noticeable in the beginning because the hair in the middle of his tail is RED and both sides of his tail are white, pure white.
I posted a picture of him, now imagine that whole right side of his tail gone, completely!:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## banman

it will hrow back, might just take i white or maybe not depends on the horse


----------



## Rowansgirl

It took my mustang two full years to grow his tail out when it was cut just above his hocks. I was so happy to have it beautiful and long and then he went and somehow got it caught and now it's back right at his hocks


----------



## banman

hehe ya that sucks eh, my mare did the came thing and its bin like three years and is still nnot even all the way to her fet locks yet


----------

